# Staying in contact with partner on the road



## Poorlydressedgirl (Feb 1, 2015)

Hey everyone, this was the most apropriate place for this i could find- how do you make sure you stay in contact with your partners/friends on the road? I nearly lost my partner in nola last year and now one of my main concerns traveling is that i might not be able to find him if we get seperated as we wont have phones or a place to stay.. We tend to be on the move for a few days then stay in largish cities for another couple of days. 
Any advice?


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 1, 2015)

I have had my wife report me missing & had to check into the Police station when I got back home. Most times I have my phone with emal/text/ig & all is good but this time I was without a working phone. Library computers are the trued & tried methods for emails on the road without a smartphone/laptop.


----------



## Birdie (Feb 1, 2015)

Urrrm, well if you both have something you can browse the Internet with that can help.

Invest in the dinkiest cheapest phone ever and just pay as you go? 

Set up spots around the city (San Fran: Pier 39) or previous squats.

On the road: just set a meeting place at the next major stop.


----------



## Poorlydressedgirl (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 2, 2015)

I met somebody who would meet at City Hall if he and his girl became separated.
Seems pretty good to me if you haven't had the time to figure out a better place.
Also, maybe even better to set up a time like 12:00-1:00 every day so you aren't hanging
out all day long.


----------



## Anagor (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi!


Poorlydressedgirl said:


> now one of my main concerns traveling is that i might not be able to find him if we get seperated as we wont have phones or a place to stay..


Besides getting a cheap used phone and a pre-paid plan: internet is available nearly everywhere (library, computer stores, whatever). Create a google mail account (or alike) for free or agree upon sending a pm at a forum like StP or reddit (if you don't like google) in case you get separated. So many possibilities nowadays.


----------



## kneedleknees (Feb 4, 2015)

aside from the internet idea, tracfones. those things are cheap, take a beating, and u can pay as u go. youll most likely have service as long as youre in an urban area and in the country service is found pretty easily too, though there are some spots itll drop.


----------



## Anagor (Feb 4, 2015)

kneedleknees said:


> aside from the internet idea, tracfones.


Yeah, that's a pre-paid plan, isn't it? Anyway, the advantage of internet is: if you're in a rural area with no connection or if something is not alright with the phone, it's unlikely to make a conncection with each other. But via mail or pm in a forum: Phill can write a message on Monday evening and wait and Jill can respond Tuesday morning and then there is the connection again ... Just my two cents ...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 8, 2015)

You should both sign up for Google voice. You get your own number and voice-mail and it's 100% free. That and email would be the easiest cost-free solutions. 

https://www.google.com/voice


----------



## Beegod Santana (Feb 8, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> You should both sign up for Google voice. You get your own number and voice-mail and it's 100% free. That and email would be the easiest cost-free solutions.
> 
> https://www.google.com/voice



BUT THEN THE NSA WILL HEAR EVERYTHING YOU SAY!!!#(*@#$(@#^$(!!!

Seriously though, google voice is pretty awesome and I'm surprised more people don't take advantage of it. You can get a smartphone @ wally world for $20 then use google voice anywhere there's wifi. Just don't talk bout the shady shite.


----------



## Poorlydressedgirl (Feb 9, 2015)

Beegod Santana said:


> BUT THEN THE NSA WILL HEAR EVERYTHING YOU SAY!!!#(*@#$(@#^$(!!!
> 
> Seriously though, google voice is pretty awesome and I'm surprised more people don't take advantage of it. You can get a smartphone @ wally world for $20 then use google voice anywhere there's wifi. Just don't talk bout the shady shite.



So its free phone service?


----------



## Beegod Santana (Feb 9, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## Jaguwar (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey if you can get a smartphone, also consider getting RedPhone for truly private conversation. That's your anti-NSA shite. If you have a tablet, phone, or laptop, use Orbot/Tor to encrypt your surfing as well. Now you're set and as off the radar as possible.


----------

